# Reich Tap



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking for a replacement tap which is on my 1993 Hymer 670.

Please see the photo. A second hand one would be great so if you know where i could get one like this i would be very grateful.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I posted a similar thread a few days ago and was kindly directed to www.leisureshopdirect. (cannot do links).

The most important thing I learned (from Clive1821, thanks again Clive) was that you do not necessarily need to buy the whole tap, just a part. My swivel arm on the mixer tap cracked and I can just buy the piece at a great saving of cash.

You may need to buy a whole unit and if so, the same website have much lower prices than dealerships. Also, if your tap does not need the microswitch, buy one from B & Q instead and save a lot of money.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I got parts for one of the taps in my 1999 hymer from www.leisureshopdirect.com only recently.


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Yeah i need to find out if i need the whole tap. The handle is broken for sure. Also its like that the water pump keeps kicking in even when the tap is off.

Probably need to have electrician have a look


----------

